# Non migrating family members



## beloved120 (Oct 18, 2017)

Why there is an option for attaching documents to non migrating family members? 

I have mentioned all the family members who are not migrating and who doesn't have Australian PR and citizenship as requested in the application and after submitting the application and paying the fees, I found out options to attach documents any idea? 

Do we need to attach anything?

Sent from my BBA100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

I think you still need to provide police checks for any non-migrating family members who are over the age of 18 so this is where you would attach them.

Family members are your spouse/partner and your children.


----------



## beloved120 (Oct 18, 2017)

Maggie-May24 said:


> I think you still need to provide police checks for any non-migrating family members who are over the age of 18 so this is where you would attach them.
> 
> Family members are your spouse/partner and your children.


Your source? Never seen anywhere that I need to provide anything for non migrating family member 

Sent from my BBA100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

beloved120 said:


> Your source? Never seen anywhere that I need to provide anything for non migrating family member
> 
> Sent from my BBA100-2 using Tapatalk


Assuming your children are under 18, and that your wife is not migrating with you at the moment, you will need to provide relevant police check/checks for her. 

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/supporting/Pages/489/documents-non-migrating-family.aspx

This is because the Department doesn't want to find out later that they can't let one partner into Australia - especially important where a family and children are involved.


----------



## beloved120 (Oct 18, 2017)

kaju said:


> Assuming your children are under 18, and that your wife is not migrating with you at the moment, you will need to provide relevant police check/checks for her.
> 
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/supporting/Pages/489/documents-non-migrating-family.aspx
> 
> This is because the Department doesn't want to find out later that they can't let one partner into Australia - especially important where a family and children are involved.


I included my wife and kids... I am talking about parents and siblings bro 

Sent from my BBA100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

beloved120 said:


> I included my wife and kids... I am talking about parents and siblings bro
> 
> Sent from my BBA100-2 using Tapatalk


I looked at a couple of your earlier posts and it seemed that you might be applying just for yourself at this stage, and adding the family later. In that situation, the applicant still needs to provide the wife's PCC with their own application (as the spouse is a non-migrating family member at the time of your application). 

Parents and siblings are not members of your family unit: https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/Migrationagents/Pages/member-of-family-unit.aspx, so you should't include them on your application as non-migrating family members, and you don't need to provide any documents for them.


----------



## singhpx7 (Oct 25, 2018)

*Query about non migrating family member*

I am applying for 190 Visa now. 
My wife (primary applicant), myself(secondary applicant) and my daughter will be included in the visa application as a migrating family member.

Could anyone please tell me as a non-migrating family member, do I have to include wife's parents, her brother and her sister as well?
please note that none of her non-migrating family members are dependent on her.

So still, do we have to include them in visa application and Form 80?
Please confirm.


----------



## singhpx7 (Oct 25, 2018)

singhpx7 said:


> I am applying for 190 Visa now.
> My wife (primary applicant), myself(secondary applicant) and my daughter will be included in the visa application as a migrating family member.
> 
> Could anyone please tell me as a non-migrating family member, do I have to include wife's parents, her brother and her sister as well?
> ...


Hello Folks,

can anyone please confirm on this?


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

singhpx7 said:


> Hello Folks,
> 
> can anyone please confirm on this?


Your family unit consists of you, your partner/spouse, and any children.

Your brothers, sisters and parents are not part of your family unit, and should not be included in your application, although you will have to give their details in the Form 80.


----------



## singhpx7 (Oct 25, 2018)

kaju said:


> Your family unit consists of you, your partner/spouse, and any children.
> 
> Your brothers, sisters and parents are not part of your family unit, and should not be included in your application, although you will have to give their details in the Form 80.


In that case:

1. In Visa application - I should include only family members from my family unit ( spouse and child in this case).
2. In Form 80 - I should also include my other family members as well (parents, brother, sister who are independent) as a non-migrating family member.

Please correct me if my understanding is right.


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

singhpx7 said:


> In that case:
> 
> 1. In Visa application - I should include only family members from my family unit ( spouse and child in this case).
> 2. In Form 80 - I should also include my other family members as well (parents, brother, sister who are independent) as a non-migrating family member.
> ...


1. Correct.

2. Simply answer the questions (think about them before answering, but they are quite clear really). 

For example, once you have given your wife and children's details and marked the "migrating with you box" as yes, then you are asked for details of your parents and any of your brothers and sisters. Give the details and mark them as not migrating with you (of course).

For Q46, other family members, answer will be NO, as you have no other family members travelling with you.


----------



## singhpx7 (Oct 25, 2018)

kaju said:


> 1. Correct.
> 
> 2. Simply answer the questions (think about them before answering, but they are quite clear really).
> 
> ...


Great..Thank you for the response.


----------

